# crank STOp??



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

have seen them on cam mccauls bike and others etc.. but does it deter from pedaling peformance? how do you build one? 




 have seen two kinds the brass bolt and like an inner tube with zip ties or something?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It slows pedaling just a bit, but unless you"re racing you won't notice it. I use a piece of old innertube, maybe 8" long. I wrap it really tight around the left side of my bb/crank and then zip tie it 3 times. That will last around a year.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

joelalamo45 said:


> It slows pedaling just a bit, but unless you"re racing you won't notice it. I use a piece of old innertube, maybe 8" long. I wrap it really tight around the left side of my bb/crank and then zip tie it 3 times. That will last around a year.


 do you have a picture or anything to get an idea of how to set it up ? it would be greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.transitionbikes.com/NotBikes.cfm Then find the crank stopper.

Only issue is that you'll need a BMX style crank/BB. The tube/zip tie sounds like a pretty good way of going about it too.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you putting this on a DH bike? What reason do you need this?

They put these on DJ bikes so their cranks don't spin when they are coming off the bike to throw tricks. On a DH bike they will slow pedaling performance and offer no real advantage. If you want them, have at it, but you need to understand these are a very application specific and not just something you slap on your bike because, "pros have it".


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

zebrahum said:


> Only issue is that you'll need a BMX style crank/BB.


Nope. Check the pic above... those aren't bmx cranks. I did it on my Norco 4X with Truvativ carnks/bb.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> Nope. Check the pic above... those aren't bmx cranks. I did it on my Norco 4X with Truvativ carnks/bb.


He meant for using the Transition one.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dont you have a xam? what can you be doing on that where you need a crank stop? but to actually be helpful you van make on out of a grip flange.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

jcook1989 said:


> He meant for using the Transition one.


Gotcha


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

b-kul said:


> dont you have a xam? what can you be doing on that where you need a crank stop? but to actually be helpful you van make on out of a grip flange.


ya a xam..would be awesome to pull some no footer or a can can while shredding some trails


----------

